# New...and need some help!



## kimfranke (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok well this may be kind of long so I will apologize in advance. We set up a tank several months ago with some mollys and platys and such...but after a while I decided that I wanted to go in a different direction so I gave them all away and got some cichlids from a family member to start off with.. They have grown a lot and I haven't had really any issues with the tank but I don't really know too much about them so I'm here asking for advice...

A friend was moving and had one lone fish left in his tank (a parrot cichlid) so we inherited him/her. We recently purchased another parrot cichlid and they have been hollowing out a space in the gravel in the corner of the tank so we figured maybe they were getting ready to mate. This evening , we noticed what looks like a ton of eggs in the hollowed out area as well as covering a rock there in the corner. Is this what they do? She lays them, he fertilizes and THEN she picks them all back up and holds them in her mouth? Clearly I know NOTHING about this process and would appreciate any info you all can offer....

I would love to see some of these fry survive but I don't have another tank set up to put them in


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

I believe males are typically infertile, it is also not unusual for parents to eat the eggs on the first couple of trys. 
Post this in the south American section or ask one of the mods nicely to move it for you should get a better response there


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm assuming this is the hybrid 'Blood Parrot' that you have which is not found in nature, and not Hoplarchus psittacus, the true Parrot Cichlid which is a SA fish. So the topic has been moved to a more general, appropriate forum.
Jim


----------



## MizOre (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you post a photograph?


----------



## kimfranke (Apr 20, 2014)

yes, it appears they have eaten the eggs...after I posted this last night, I did a little more research and found some better info than I had. Also did not know that about them being infertile, or that they were hybrids...just thought they were unique looking when I inherited the one so I bought another.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

"frankenfish"


----------

